# Boris - 7 Year Old Staffordshire Bull Terrier - North Wales



## Merlin Animal Rescue (Mar 5, 2016)

Meet bubbly Boris.

Boris is a beautiful Staffordshire Bull Terrier, who is about 7 years old.

This lovely boy is very friendly. He absolutely loves to play fetch.

Boris walks well on the lead.

He gets on well with other dogs.

http://www.merlinanimalrescue.co.uk/pets/boris-2/


----------



## Merlin Animal Rescue (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Merlin Animal Rescue (Mar 5, 2016)




----------

